# GA16DE Vacuum Line Photos Please (Sentra)



## RedB13 (Nov 20, 2004)

I did some searching for photos of the vacuum line system for a ga16de sentra (1994) and was unable to find anything. Anyone one have any? I'm helping my father rebuild his commuter and he disconnected the vacuum system without labeling any of it and now I'm stuck trying to figure out where all the lines go (yay)!!! Any pictures would help...especially the area over the transmission and somewhat behind and inside the intake manifold (near the EGR).

Thanks


----------



## RedB13 (Nov 20, 2004)

Bump....anyone please?


----------



## greenbean699 (Jan 18, 2004)

have you downloaded the FSM? if not, run a search and click the download link and then you have everything you need.


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Good call. PhatG20 - Home does have the 94 FSM.


----------

